# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  Акция "Скидка на "Рекорд 50" для абонентов города Минска продлена до 31.12.2015г.

## ByFly

Напомним условия акции: абонентам (физическим лицам), проживающим в домах, подключенных и реконструированных по технологии xPON, предоставляется возможность пользования тарифным планом "Рекорд 50" (50/25 Мбит/с) сроком на один календарный год с момента подключения по цене 125 000 руб. в месяц*! 

	* акция действительна для абонентов физических лиц хPON в г.Минске  до 31.12.2015 года. 

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

